# Nick Saban Accused Of Cheating



## Silver Britches (Jul 26, 2012)

> "I have enough on Saban right now," Cindrich said on a KDKA show hosted by Larry Richert and John Shumway.



http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2012/07/pittsburgh_sports_agent_accuse.html

WOOOOO DOGGY! He better have some proof!

What do you guys think? Do any of you think Nick has been cheating? 

Bet this thread gets a lot of views!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 26, 2012)

Consider the source....sour grapes from a Penn St. guy who has nothing to brag about for years...Penn St. is a has been program (even more so now) Saban wins Championships.


----------



## chadair (Jul 26, 2012)

I would be a 100% sure before I went public! just cause Nicks daughter skeers the livin p00p outta me


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 26, 2012)

Sure he has!!!


----------



## Buck (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sniper Bob said:


> Consider the source....sour grapes from a Penn St. guy who has nothing to brag about for years...Penn St. is a has been program (even more so now) Saban wins Championships.



Umm you mean a Pitt. guy.


----------



## Horns (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey, Saban can hire D. Dooley and sue him for slander.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 26, 2012)

I would bet my left arm Nick has had players paid.  Never would disagree with this.  But this guy is a total idiot for coming out like he has.  No credibility what so ever.

By the way.  This guy is mad at Nick because Nick called him a Pimp.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I would bet my left arm Nick has had players paid.  Never would disagree with this.  But this guy is a total idiot for coming out like he has.  No credibility what so ever.
> 
> By the way.  This guy is mad at Nick because Nick called him a Pimp.



...but you think Chizic/Aubrun is clean


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 26, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> ...but you think Chizic/Aubrun is clean



Nope..  Never in my life said that..

But in all fairness, Bama is the poster child for college football cheating for the past 20 years.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 26, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Nope..  Never in my life said that..
> 
> But in all fairness, Bama is the poster child for college football cheating for the past 20 years.



You better go hide somewhere!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 26, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Nope..  Never in my life said that..
> 
> But in all fairness, Bama is the poster child for college football cheating for the past 20 years.




Read below, Mr. Spots

















































































You are here: Home » NCAA » Top Ten Most Corrupt College Programs â€“ NCAA



Top Ten Most Corrupt College Programs â€“ NCAA

By Mike Vogt
 Wednesday, March 16, 2011





Top Ten list of the most corrupt college sports programs of all time.



10 Most Corrupt College Athletic Programs

Letâ€™s face it, our favorite college programs cheat. That thoroughbred running back whoâ€™s expected to anchor your schoolâ€™s offense over the next three or four years didnâ€™t come cheap. Sure, your school may not have been caught lately, but thatâ€™s probably because the coaches and boosters do it more discreetly than others â€” and kudos to them, because getting away with it isnâ€™t always easy. According to Insider Higher Ed, almost half of all big-time college sports programs have been punished for major violations by the NCAA during the last decade. These days, even the Ivies arenâ€™t immune to major infractions. The following programs are the most notorious repeat offenders, the blatant cheaters who always seem to have NCAA investigators breathing down their necks. This is where the phrase "lack of institutional control" becomes redundant. 

1.Arizona State â€” Nine Major Infractions: The Sun Devils would be the biggest cheaters, but because they arenâ€™t a consistent football powerhouse, their misdeeds have gone mostly under the radar. Arizona State is primarily known for its baseball program, which has won five national championships and produced legends such as Reggie Jackson and fittingly, Barry Bonds. Last December, it was penalized for major secondary violations, resulting in three years probation and a one-year ban from NCAA postseason. The NCAA Division I Committee on Infractions cited the athletic program for, most notably, improperly recruiting one player and giving improper benefits to multiple players. Arizona State was a repeat offender â€” in 2005, ASU was given two years probation for a lack of institutional control and impermissibly giving financial aid. The litany of problems led to the forced resignation of coach Pat Murphy, who led the Sun Devils to four College World Series appearances.
 2.SMU â€” Eight Major Infractions: Holding the unfortunate distinction of being just one of five programs in NCAA history to suffer the death penalty, SMU football is still the poster child for corruption in major college athletics. Its capital offense was maintaining a slush fund to pay players from the mid-1970s to the mid-1980s, even when the program was already on probation â€” from 1974 to 1985, it was penalized on five separate occasions. Because SMU was under such intense scrutiny from the NCAA, the powers that be had little choice but to levy the harshest penalty. As a result, the entire 1987 season was canceled, SMU was forced to cancel the 1988 season, 55 scholarships were docked and the team was permitted to hire just five full-time assistant coaches instead of the regular nine. The program was crippled for almost two decades, but it has finally experienced a resurgence over the last couple of years. In 2009, head coach June Jones guided the programs its first bowl game since the 1984 Aloha Bowl.
3.Auburn â€” Seven Major Infractions: Seven major infractions for now, anyway. The Cam Newton situation aside, Auburn has had a difficult time playing by the rules over the years. Its most embarrassing incident occurred in 1991, when 60 Minutes aired recordings of head football coach Pat Dye arranging a loan for a player. The series of incriminating tapes were provided by former star defensive back Eric Ramsey and unveiled a player payment scheme involving the coaching staff and prominent booster "Corky" Frost. For its wrongdoing, Auburn received a two-year bowl ban, a one-year television and ban and lost 13 scholarships over a four-year period. Dye was replaced by Terry Bowden, who became the first Division 1 coach to go undefeated in his first season but had nothing to show for it. 4.Minnesota â€” Seven Major Infractions: During his 13-year stint as Minnesotaâ€™s head basketball coach, Clem Haskins oversaw runs to the Elite Eight, Final Four and NIT Championship. Today, however, only the Elite Eight appearance remains in the NCAA record books, as everything Haskins accomplished from 1993-1994 forward was vacated. Prior to the Golden Gophersâ€™ appearance in the 1999 NCAA tournament, a former basketball office manager revealed that she had written more than 400 papers for numerous basketball players over several years. Haskinsâ€™ contract was bought out over the summer and he later admitted to paying her $3,000 for her work. As the NCAA investigation unfolded, he was accused of paying players, persuading professors to inflate playersâ€™ grades and ignoring sexual harassment concerns. The NCAA administered massive sanctions, notably docking five scholarships over three seasons and instituting recruiting limitations. The entire athletic department suffered, as athletic director, associate athletic director, vice president for student development and athletics and academic counselor were all forced to resign due to the scandal.
 5.Oklahoma â€” Seven Major Infractions: Barry Switzer inherited a program on probation â€” it forfeited nine games from the 1972 season because of violations that resulted from the alteration of playersâ€™ transcripts â€” and left it on probation in 1988. The Sooners had garnered the reputation of being an outlaw program in the 1980s. During one rough patch, a shooting and rape occurred in an athletic dorm, a player attempted to sell drugs to undercover agent, and a player robbed Switzerâ€™s home. The latter player probably didnâ€™t receive person checks from Switzer, scalped game tickets, free airline tickets, or a boatload of money from a bidding war during his recruitment. All of that happened, and it resulted in a two-year bowl ban, a one-year live television ban and recruiting restrictions. More recently, Oklahomaâ€™s basketball program was penalized when former basketball coach Kelvin Sampson, the same guy who later crippled the Indiana basketball program due to unethical recruiting practices, made 550 illegal calls to 17 different recruits.
 6.Texas A&M â€” Seven Major Infractions: The Southwest Conference is probably the most corrupt entity in the history of college sports. If you competed in the SWC during the 1980s and werenâ€™t cheating, you didnâ€™t have a pulse. Not coincidentally, Texas A&M enjoyed quite a bit of success during the decade, winning three consecutive conference titles under Jackie Sherrill, who Joe Paterno once lumped with Barry Switzer when bemoaning that era of college football. Sherrill resigned in 1988 after the NCAA discovered that assistant coaches and boosters were providing improper benefits to recruits â€” one was given a sports car and anotherâ€™s father was offered medical treatment. The Aggies were given two years of probation, banned from the postseason for one season and docked 10 scholarships. Additional violations by the basketball program in 1991 and the football program again in 1994 â€” a booster employed and overpaid nine players who didnâ€™t really work â€” almost caused A&M to suffer the same fate as SMU.
 7.Wichita State â€” Seven Major Infractions: Programs from smaller conferences are just as capable of skirting the rules as the big boys. Although Wichita State doesnâ€™t have a football program, its baseball and basketball programs have flourished. The baseball program has been one of the most successful in recent history, winning the 1989 College World Series and finishing second in 1982, 1991, and 1993. The basketball program reached the Final Four in 1965, Elite Eight in 1981 and Sweet Sixteen in 2006. Of the programâ€™s seven infractions, perhaps the most disheartening one occurred in 1982, not long after the team had reached the Elite Eight. Violations involving the promises of cash and airline tickets resulted in the stripping of two basketball scholarships over two seasons and the programâ€™s ban from the NCAA tournament and NIT. At the time the penalties were imposed, Wichita State led the NCAA in major infractions.
 8.Wisconsin â€” Seven Major Infractions: Just months after its basketball program reached the Final Four in 2000, the Wisconsin athletic department was embroiled in controversy. Twenty-six football players were suspended prior to the season opener after the NCAA uncovered that members of the Badgersâ€™ football and basketball teams were given special credit arrangements at a shoe store. A year later, Wisconsin began serving five years of probation, which included scholarship reductions in both football and basketball, for giving recruiting inducements and extra benefits and its overall failure to properly monitor its athletic program. The Badgers have managed to survive the last decade without any other major violations, and the football and basketball programs have enjoyed consistent success.
 9.Florida State â€” Seven Major Infractions: Former rival coach Steve Spurrier once referred to FSU as Free Shoes University, a zinger derived from a 1993 scandal in which nine Florida State players went on an agent-funded shopping spree at Foot Locker. Six years later, also during a national championship run, all-American wide receiver Peter Warrick and Laveranues Coles were charged with felony grand theft for receiving $412.38-worth of clothes from a Dillardâ€™s cashier â€” they only paid $21.40. Warrick was suspended for two games and Coles from thrown off the team. In 2009, Bobby Bowden was forced to vacate 12 victories because of an academic cheating scandal that also involved the menâ€™s and womenâ€™s basketball, baseball, softball and menâ€™s track and field programs â€” a 2007 menâ€™s track national championship was vacated as well. The penalties ensured Bowden wouldnâ€™t catch Joe Paterno as the FBSâ€™s all-time winningest coach.
 10.Memphis â€” Seven Major Infractions: The good feelings that accompanied Memphis Stateâ€™s 1985 Final Four run diminished in the ensuing years as karma, tragedy and bad luck befell various member of the team and coaching staff. Head coach Dana Kirk was fired in 1986 after the NCAA uncovered recruiting violations and vacated the 1985 Final Four appearance. He later served a prison term for tax evasion, a crime he committed while he served as the head coach. Star center William Bedford was drafted sixth overall in the 1986 NBA draft, but his career was derailed by drug addiction, and heâ€™s currently serving a 10-year prison sentence. Reserve guard Aaron Price was killed in a carjacking in 1998. Small forward Baskerville Holmes committed a murder-suicide in 1997. Assistant coach Larry Finch suffered a series of strokes that have left him debilitated. All of that was forgotten in 2008, however, when John Calipari had the Tigers positioned to win the national title. But that run was vacated by the NCAA in 2009, as Memphis was given three years of probation for Derrick Roseâ€™s fraudulent SAT score and the $1,700 in free travel and lodging provided to his brother. Before penalties were levied, Calipari bolted to Kentucky, which could soon find its way on this list â€” the athletic program has six major infractions.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Nope..  Never in my life said that..
> 
> But in all fairness, Bama is the poster child for college football cheating for the past 20 years.



of course spots, maybe USC, Miami, OSU, Oregon slipped by you,...or if this guy is correct, that all do it, Aubbie certainly has a storied past, and you slipped by barely, just recently, you had better bagmen than BAMA


Thanks Beau


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 26, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> of course spots, maybe USC, Miami, OSU, Oregon slipped by you,...or if this guy is correct, that all do it, Aubbie certainly has a storied past, and you slipped by barely, just recently, you had better bagmen than BAMA
> 
> 
> Thanks Beau



No problem, they can`t handle the truth!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, 00Beau, that must be the BCS standings from last year?

BCS
BEST CHEATING SCHOOLS


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 26, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Wow, 00Beau, that must be the BCS standings from last year?
> 
> BCS
> BEST CHEATING SCHOOLS


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 26, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> of course spots, maybe USC, Miami, OSU, Oregon slipped by you,...or if this guy is correct, that all do it, Aubbie certainly has a storied past, and you slipped by barely, just recently, you had better bagmen than BAMA
> 
> 
> Thanks Beau





Read my post.  Last 20 years.  You gumps should learn to read......  

13 years of probation out of 15 is pretty bad.  Actually the worst.   

Keep praying for the bagman to show up.  You guys should really post on Tidefans...   Its fits your style a little better.  

You guys could not even get off probation before you were right back on there again.....   


All major programs compensate.    If you don't believe that, you are not paying attention..


The Pitt guy is just mad.....


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 26, 2012)

Top Ten list of the most corrupt college sports programs of all time. Auburn # 3!!! 
Nuff Said IMO!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 26, 2012)

00Beau said:


> Top Ten list of the most corrupt college sports programs of all time. Auburn # 3!!!
> Nuff Said IMO!!!




Deflect deflect !







Cam Newton - No story.   Nothing 

Albert Means - $$$$ for play and probation for the repeat offenders...


----------



## riprap (Jul 26, 2012)

My kind of thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2012)

Who cares?.................................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

Nothing to see here. Move along....


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



I love that gif...


----------



## AlanShort (Jul 27, 2012)

Almost every player in college football gets paid. Not always by the coaches. I played ball with two guys one went to a big time college and one went to a div 2 school. Both got a lot of $ for no reason random guys would come up to them and hand them an envelope with cash in it. They said the guys would never even say anything just walk up and hand them money. If its happening at a small school you know its happening at big ones. I would also be willing to bet 90% of all the college players are on roids also. They have doctors giving it to them. Every school and almost every player. Just the way it is


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 28, 2012)

Nick Saban is accused of cheating everyday, especially by fans of other teams; what else is new?


----------



## jbird1 (Jul 28, 2012)

AlanShort said:


> Almost every player in college football gets paid. Not always by the coaches. I played ball with two guys one went to a big time college and one went to a div 2 school. Both got a lot of $ for no reason random guys would come up to them and hand them an envelope with cash in it. They said the guys would never even say anything just walk up and hand them money. If its happening at a small school you know its happening at big ones. I would also be willing to bet 90% of all the college players are on roids also. They have doctors giving it to them. Every school and almost every player. Just the way it is



As I've said before, the better question is who's NOT getting paid these days.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 28, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Nick Saban is accused of cheating everyday, especially by fans of other teams; what else is new?



When you are the best, there will always be haters. Saban is the best coach in college football .


----------



## BigDollar (Jul 28, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2012/07/pittsburgh_sports_agent_accuse.html
> 
> WOOOOO DOGGY! He better have some proof!
> 
> ...



Cheaters win.  That is a fact.  Remember just 2 years ago, we learned for sure that Auburn won a national championship with a professional football player. The NCAA couldn't prove it, but everybody knew it.

To win a national championship, a team must cheat.

Alabama won last year...that's positive proof.


----------



## jbird1 (Jul 28, 2012)

BigDollar said:


> Cheaters win.  That is a fact.  Remember just 2 years ago, we learned for sure that Auburn won a national championship with a professional football player. The NCAA wouldn't prove it, but everybody knew it.
> 
> To win a national championship, a team must cheat.
> 
> Alabama won last year...that's positive proof.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## Crimson (Jul 28, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Nope..  Never in my life said that..
> 
> But in all fairness, Bama is the poster child for college football cheating for the past 20 years.



Oh Christ are we going here again?  Ok Sheridan has the bag man.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 28, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Fixed it for ya



Yea because the NCAA loves auburn.  Really?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

BigDollar said:


> Cheaters win.  That is a fact.  Remember just 2 years ago, we learned for sure that Auburn won a national championship with a professional football player. The NCAA couldn't prove it, but everybody knew it.
> 
> To win a national championship, a team must cheat.
> 
> Alabama won last year...that's positive proof.





jbird1 said:


> Fixed it for ya



It's always safer to run a trot line with two people in the boat. Good luck!


----------



## jbird1 (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's always safer to run a trot line with two people in the boat. Good luck!



I am yalls worst nightmare...a UGA alum with an Auburn alum mother and Bama alum father...and yes, they are divorced.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> When you are the best, there will always be haters. Saban is the best coach in college football .



The best coach in college football but the worst liar...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> I am yalls worst nightmare...a UGA alum with an Auburn alum mother and Bama alum father...and yes, they are divorced.



-1 + -1 + +1 = -1 
You're a negative kinda guy.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 28, 2012)

Well the NCAA just brought the hammer on PSU for criminal acts and has a pending investigation on Miami based on information from a criminal, so if they sit back and do nothing with a story like this, it just furthers the perception that the NCAA as a whole is corrupt and not a just/fair governing body.....oh, and COMPLETELY contradicts that glorious speech given by one Mr. Mark Emmert. I'm just going to sit back and watch once again to see what DOESN'T happen.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 29, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Well the NCAA just brought the hammer on PSU for criminal acts and has a pending investigation on Miami based on information from a criminal, so if they sit back and do nothing with a story like this, it just furthers the perception that the NCAA as a whole is corrupt and not a just/fair governing body.....oh, and COMPLETELY contradicts that glorious speech given by one Mr. Mark Emmert. I'm just going to sit back and watch once again to see what DOESN'T happen.



TJL the ncaa IS corrupt and not a just/fair governing body.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2012)

> Agent Ralph Cindrich essentially accused Saban of cheating but offered no concrete evidence.
> 
> "I have enough on Saban right now," Cindrich said on a KDKA show hosted by Larry Richert and John Shumway.
> Cindrich was pressed for details.
> ...



Sounds to me like the bitter little flamer better lawyer up. Libel and slander are nothing to joke about, and will most likely be the end of his career as a pathetic failure of an agent if he doesn't pony up and come forth with some ammo to back up his barking.

The NCAA gets thousands of these garbage accusations a year about every team, until Cindy comes forward with something more than his specialty (lip service) nothing will happen.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds to me like the bitter little flamer better lawyer up. Libel and slander are nothing to joke about, and will most likely be the end of his career as a pathetic failure of an agent if he doesn't pony up and come forth with some ammo to back up his barking.
> 
> The NCAA gets thousands of these garbage accusations a year about every team, until Cindy comes forward with something more than his specialty (lip service) nothing will happen.



I tend to thing in terms of logic; it's seems only logical that if everyone had something on Saban that someone would have come forward by now.

I don't pay attention to anything Sheridan has to say after the SCam debacle and this Bozo looks to be in the same boat.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The best coach in college football but the worst liar...



Yea he really is a liar.......He wont be at Alabama much longer,thats his MO.He's a self indulged person and really is only out for himself.Pretty soon he'll be getting board with Alabama, and it will be time to move on along.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 29, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Yea he really is a liar.......He wont be at Alabama much longer,thats his MO.He's a self indulged person and really is only out for himself.Pretty soon he'll be getting board with Alabama, and it will be time to move on along.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 29, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>



How many times?????


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 29, 2012)

Saint Nick -  the best at what he does...


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 29, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Well the NCAA just brought the hammer on PSU for criminal acts and has a pending investigation on Miami based on information from a criminal, so if they sit back and do nothing with a story like this, it just furthers the perception that the NCAA as a whole is corrupt and not a just/fair governing body.....oh, and COMPLETELY contradicts that glorious speech given by one Mr. Mark Emmert. I'm just going to sit back and watch once again to see what DOESN'T happen.



I said in an earlier post that the NCAA has been woefully inconsistent in their duties...what's new?
But if there is nothing behind this spurned agent's accusations and nothing happens are you gonna cry foul?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 29, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I said in an earlier post that the NCAA has been woefully inconsistent in their duties...what's new?
> But if there is nothing behind this spurned agent's accusations and nothing happens are you gonna cry foul?



They'll never investigate their cash cow...the $EC, so I'll never have to.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 29, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> They'll never investigate their cash cow...the $EC, so I'll never have to.



you are kidding me right?
BAMA, Auburn, UT, UGA, LSU, USCe,MIss ST, all have been investigated with in the last three seasons,...and I'm sure I left out one or two.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 29, 2012)

Side show.

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## sleeze (Jul 29, 2012)

Can anybody explain Trent Richardsons Yukon,Navigator, and Bama home?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 29, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Can anybody explain Trent Richardsons Yukon,Navigator, and Bama home?


I've heard so many versions; I have a friend in Alabama (a barn grad) that swears he saw Julio driving an Escalade.  Not sure if it was Trent, but I heard something about one of the players with a Yukon,,,,, a 10 year old Yukon.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 29, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I've heard so many versions; I have a friend in Alabama (a barn grad) that swears he saw Julio driving an Escalade.  Not sure if it was Trent, but I heard something about one of the players with a Yukon,,,,, a 10 year old Yukon.



I have heard it being a 2011 Yukon and also heard it being a2006 Yukon. Both with expensive wheels.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

sleeze said:


> I have heard it being a 2011 Yukon and also heard it being a2006 Yukon. Both with expensive wheels.



I had put those rims on the curb because they just didn't spin properly on my Tundra. Glad somebody found them that could use them.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2012)

Only 34 more days till football. Surely we can do better than this...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

Interesting comments about the black players, assuming they come from families too poor to provide anything above a 30 year old datsun pick up for their boys to drive, while UGA's players run around in BMW's, Corvette's, jacked up 50k dollar diesel 4x4's.........Oh, but wait, that's right, they come from rich white folk breedin.

Yeah, there's no way the black family of a Bama player could have ever afforded to raise their kid in style is there?


----------



## riprap (Aug 1, 2012)

http://outkickthecoverage.com/trent-richardsons-2011-yukon-with-nice-rims----nothing-to-see-here.php


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> http://outkickthecoverage.com/trent-richardsons-2011-yukon-with-nice-rims----nothing-to-see-here.php






Don't happen.


----------



## riprap (Aug 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Don't happen.



I know.

Pretty good article. Not sure any hard evidence, but it happens at every school. Not sure why some fans think it don't.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> I know.
> 
> Pretty good article. Not sure any hard evidence, but it happens at every school. Not sure why some fans think it don't.



I don't think anyone is saying that it "doesn't" happen. Some degree of reward, primarily given by alumni, seems to occur at every school. 

The basic premise that black students families can't afford to provide for them, as opposed to white students families is where the racially biased rub is. Regardless of what school we are talking about.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> http://outkickthecoverage.com/trent-richardsons-2011-yukon-with-nice-rims----nothing-to-see-here.php



I like #9


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll close the case for everyone,,,, I loaned it to him.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I'll close the case for everyone,,,, I loaned it to him.



What kind of rims do you have on that thing?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What kind of rims do you have on that thing?



I let him keep the rims when he returned the vehicle. It originally had stock rims but I gave him a blank check to snaz it up.  I got the vehicle back when his agent gave him an advance on his Cleveland contract.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> . It originally had stock rims but I gave him a blank check to* snaz it up*. .



My god you are old.


----------



## riprap (Aug 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> My god you are old.



snaz it up with mags.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> My god you are old.



But I'm still good lookin


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> But I'm still good lookin


----------



## sleeze (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Interesting comments about the black players, assuming they come from families too poor to provide anything above a 30 year old datsun pick up for their boys to drive, while UGA's players run around in BMW's, Corvette's, jacked up 50k dollar diesel 4x4's.........Oh, but wait, that's right, they come from rich white folk breedin.
> 
> Yeah, there's no way the black family of a Bama player could have ever afforded to raise their kid in style is there?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that it "doesn't" happen. Some degree of reward, primarily given by alumni, seems to occur at every school.
> 
> The basic premise that black students families can't afford to provide for them, as opposed to white students families is where the racially biased rub is. Regardless of what school we are talking about.



Huh, who said anything about him being black or white?


----------

